

While You Were Mowing Your Lawn, We Created an Internet Startup - mbergman
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/while-you-were-mowing-your/story.aspx?guid=%7B5CECF0D1-24B1-47F0-9A2A-08C44F655D3A%7D&dist=hppr

======
bprater
Love the title, drives home a fascinating commentary on today's tech.

